# Käfiglänge ????



## Caad5 (26. März 2003)

Tach,
Wer kann mir was zu der Länge des Schaltwerkkäfigs sagen, wann lang ??? wann kurz ??? Wantan(chin. chips)


----------



## Atze Peng! (27. März 2003)

Ein langer Käfig kann mehr Zähne aufeinmal schalten als ein kurzer. zb. vom größten (34) auf das 6te oder so mit sagen wir mal 19 zähnen, der kleine käfig schafft halt nur 34-23, also dann aufs vierte in etwa. der kurze käfig is leichter und hängt nicht immer in dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mission-husky (27. März 2003)

Hallo Caad5,

hier mal die Berechnung für die Kapazität:

Kapazität = ( größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel ) + (größtes Kettenblatt - kleinstes Kettenblatt )

Beispiel: Kurbel 22-32-44
Kasette: 11-32

Kapazität = (32-11) + (44-22) = 21 + 22 = 43 

...man bräuchte bei diesem Beispiel also ein Schaltwerk, das die Kapazität von 43 Zähnen erreicht = langer Käfig.

Man könnte auch die KB's außer acht lassen und nur die Kasette beachten. Das Problem ist dann nur, das sich die Kombination großes Ritzel - großes Kettenblatt nicht mehr schalten läßt, bzw. dabei die Schaltung schwern Schaden erleiden wird (z.B. Schaltwerk abgerissen, mit viel Pech knallt es Dir dann in die Speichen und der Crash ist vorprogramiert!)!

@Atze Peng!
... tolle Erklährung, ehrlich!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cu mission-husky


----------



## Atze Peng! (29. März 2003)

Gut, wenn des so is, Hundezüchter   hab gedacht des hat was damit zu tun, wie viele Zähne des aufeinmal schalten kann. Hab mal gekesen bei tnc, das das Schaltwerk bei der Kasette mehr schalten kann. Wieso sollte das Schaltwerk abreissen? Du kannst doch die Kettenlänge so machen das des net passiert oder net? Am besten wir rufen mal beim Paul an und fragen den, der verkauft den schrott immerhin.


----------



## Atze Peng! (29. März 2003)

Wieso denn Mission Husky???!!??? Was haben Hunde mit Missionen zu tun? hmhä? *verpeiltbin*...


----------



## Hellspawn (29. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Atze Peng! _
> *Gut, wenn des so is, Hundezüchter   hab gedacht des hat was damit zu tun, wie viele Zähne des aufeinmal schalten kann. Hab mal gekesen bei tnc, das das Schaltwerk bei der Kasette mehr schalten kann. Wieso sollte das Schaltwerk abreissen? Du kannst doch die Kettenlänge so machen das des net passiert oder net? Am besten wir rufen mal beim Paul an und fragen den, der verkauft den schrott immerhin. *



Das reisst schon ab. Wenn Du die Kette länger machen würdest, dann würde sie bei kleinen Ritzeln+Kettenblättern durchhängen.


----------



## mission-husky (29. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Atze Peng! _
> *Gut, wenn des so is, Hundezüchter ... Wieso denn Mission Husky???!!??? Was haben Hunde mit Missionen zu tun? hmhä? *verpeiltbin*...*


...gehts noch??? Was sollte das denn werden?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... was hat den dann "Atze Peng" für `nen tiefsinnigen Hintergrund?!

...und das mit der Kettenlänge hat Hellspawn ja schon erwähnt!...ist doch auch irgendwie logisch, oder???

cu mission-husky


----------



## Atze Peng! (30. März 2003)

sorry   musste dich nur weng verarschen weil ich grad so lustig war weil mein bike so geil is weil ich grad fahren war weils endlich korrekt zamgebaut is, so wie sich des gehört, net so wie aufm foto im Profil sondern riiichtich geil und ausserdem hatte ich vorher ne 2.30 GA2 einheit mit 7X7min, EB intervallen und warhalt richtig lustig   gehma biertrinken...
jetzt hats geklingelt! klar das dann die Kette durchhängt! sag mal wer erfindet sowas? is dochn schmarrn oder? wer fährt denn schon nen kurzen käfig? breuaucht man ja eigentlichgarnet. wieder maln produkt um dem verbraucher geld aus der tasche zu ziehen...


----------



## Atze Peng! (30. März 2003)

ach ja: atze peng...
hmhm... tiefsinnig? tsss.... wenn ich tiefsinnig werden will schreib ich gedichte   nee is halt einfach son name so schmarrn halt, ich hoff du hast des jetzt net irgendwie falsch verstanden mit dem hundezüchter, is aber doch logisch das des nur a spass sein kann wenn einer sowas zu dir sagt der selbst nen namen hat der fast so schlimm is wie pumuckl oder herbert grönemeier


----------



## Hellspawn (31. März 2003)

naja, ein kurzer Käfig is halt schöner und leichter und schrappt ned irgendwo an, weil er halt kleiner is. is suppi für Rennrad, Crossrad und Downhill


----------



## Atze Peng! (31. März 2003)

hmhm... gibts sowas bei XTR auch? fahr aufm XC bike des neue XTR schaltwerk und aufm Dual n altes LX => ich verschalt mich... ziemlihc stressig... naja, auf mei Dualbike könnte sowas ja passen, will mir da eh nen neues SW holen. Kennt jemand vielleicht jemanden der jemanden kennt der blabla... der zuuufällig n XTR SW günstig abzutreten hat? Vielleicht n´02 Rapid Rise mit kurzem Käfig oder n ´03 mit kurzem Käfig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (31. März 2003)

also imho gibts die Shimano Schaltwerke immer auch mit kurzem Käfig, kostet nur in der Regel deutlich mehr, weils kein Massenprodukt ist.
Aber bei HiBike gibts im Moment grad ein paar suppigeile Sachs Quarz (die alten aus Aluminium, kein Plastikkacke) mit kurzem Käfig und superstarker Feder. Müsste für Leute mit einem Kettenblatt vorne sehr genial sein.
Aso, kostet 50Eur glaub ich. Hat früher ma viiieeeel mehr gekostet.


----------



## Atze Peng! (1. April 2003)

Joa fett, danke! Hab mir leider vorhin nen XZR ´02 inverse Schaltwerk geholt... brauch des Inverse weil ich am XC bike des neue XTR fahr und am Dirtbike hatte ichn altes LX wie gesagt: Verschalten Vorprogrammiert... naja, ich bin kurz zu meim Bikegeber gegangen und der hatte zufällig noch eins rumliegen mit kurzem Käfig... hat etwa 1.30 h gedauert bis ich gepeilt hab wie ich den  unteren Anschlag einstellen muss, aber jetz gehts opti!... trotzdem danke!


----------



## juli98an_koel (1. Januar 2014)

mission-husky schrieb:


> Hallo Caad5,
> 
> hier mal die Berechnung für die Kapazität:
> 
> ...



Hallo @mission-husky ,
ich bin grad eben auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen und hab nun eine "Kapazität" von 37 Zähnen errechnet...
Kannst Du mir sagen, ob diese Rechnungsweise immer noch aktuell ist und was ich in diesem Fall für ein Käfig ich bräuchte.
Mfg Julian


----------



## Peter88 (5. Januar 2014)

Damit wir Mission-Husky nicht aufwecken müssen bin ich mal so frei und Antworte dir 

Bei bike-components ( http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c473_MTB-Schaltwerke.html ) zum Beispiel ist die Kapazität in der Produktbeschreibung angegeben.
Die Rechnungsweise ist immer noch aktuell.

Bei Shimano Schaltwerken brauchst du einen langen käfig. Abkürzung SGS


----------

